# Clinton River Today



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Floated from Auburn Hills to Adams today. 3 trees across the river. 1 new and 2 older logs. Had to get out twice and could shoot though the last just barely. 

Tool the fly rod and fish a couple hole, but more just enjoying the scenery. Saw some Heron and 2 Does with fawns and caught a glimpse of a mink. A few fish were rising but it looked like it was going to storm and I didn't want to be caught solo in a rising river. If anyone ever wants to go for a float/fish let me know.


----------



## anthvent (Sep 28, 2009)

Maverick I am working on geting a kayak. When I do I will look you up.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sound good


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a few questions about the Clinton right now. My first is did you take a water temp. over there? because I know someone that was fishing by Adams road a few days ago and he took a temp and got 78. I was wondering if this is even possible on the Clinton River.

Also I have been watching the clinton in Auburn Hills on the USGS website and I noticed that unlike in previous years, heavy rains have brought it up well over 1,000 cfs. I think the highest I saw was 1,600. I looked at data from previous years and found nothing remotely close to this. Is this possible and if so can trout survive something like that on a relatively small river?

I did decent on trout last year in october and november on the Clinton in that area and I was wondering what the fishing has been like recently. I don't usually fish it in the summer and instead concentrate my fire on Paint Creek.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Temped at 72 when I was out. There was a colder pool 67, but the majority of the water was warm.


----------

